# New date for garage warming party Saturday 2nd October



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
A few of you will know of my garage extention and as it will be finished in the next couple of weeks so I thought it would be nice to have a garage warming party.
So, the idea is to have a get together at my place for coffee and biccies and a nice chat. I have spoken to both my neighbours and between us all we can accommodate around 15 TT's. 
Date as you can see is Saturday 2nd October as the original idea of the 18th September clashed with Castle Combe. 
The idea is to meet up at 10:00am till 12:00noon.
My place is just south of Birmingham in Halesowen.
Let me know if you are up for it and I will start a list.

bozzy96 and Tracy
stu_tt and maybe Lou
redscouse
DAZTTC
shurcomb
forest
hark
stevebeechTA


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Be rude not to !!!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Can't make the party [smiley=bigcry.gif] but wow what a home for the TT 8)


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I'm actually buying my TT from Halesowen but so far it's not supposed to be ready till the week after that! If it happens to be ready early (very much doubt it) and there's still space then I could potentially pop round on the day of sale! Will let you know when I do but don't hold me space!


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

I'm away matey.....anniversary.......  

stu


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Would love to Phil, sorry i cannot though as im working and wont be able to get time off for this Saturday 

Paul


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks for the invite Phill, but we'll be down at Castle Combe on that Sat.

Garage looks fab though!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

More biscuits for meeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

looks like I might be around on the 2nd, Phil, so tell Jackie to get the Baileys in the coffee [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] . Will confirm nearer the time, as is usual for me.....

stu


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sorry Phill, can't make that Sat either!


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

So what happened to the biscuits from the 18th, Im just worried they will get stale, will pop over and sort them out Buddy !!! oh yeah the 2nd .............Be rude not to !!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats better Phil mate, i can make the 2nd....... stick my name down please mate 

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Phil I'm not 100% shore i can come but put me down as a yes for now mate thanks for the invite. 

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> Hi Phil I'm not 100% shore i can come but put me down as a yes for now mate thanks for the invite.
> 
> DAZ


Next time you see us Daz I have your Bonnet TT2010 Lanyard, so just mention it !!! :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Phil I'm not 100% shore i can come but put me down as a yes for now mate thanks for the invite.
> ...


Nice one thanks buddy :wink:

DAZ


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Phil,

I should be OK for this one. Will just be me though as Rachel will be off somewhere walking with her dad.

I definitely wish I had somewhere covered to park my TT, your garage does look pretty nice!

cheers,
Stuart


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Will add to my calendar, looks a nice place to keep that TTS Phil


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Bump 

I'll try and make this. Phil makes nice coffee.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Phil

Will bacon butties be available on Saturday morning? :lol: :lol:

Im gonna have to leave mine for around 8am to get there on time, my belly will be rumbling  :wink:

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I will be sorting out a nice bacon cob for you all. (Well Jackie will be).


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

See you on Saturday.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Bacon Buttie!! Kebab Meat is much better for ya you know !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Well I am glad that the weather if going to be an improvement on today. The forcast is sunny intervals and no rain with 16degrees, so some folks may even arrive topless.
The shopping has been done for some nice bacon and fresh cobs for you all.
Look forward to seeing you. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Well I am glad that the weather if going to be an improvement on today. The forcast is sunny intervals and no rain with 16degrees, so some folks may even arrive topless.
> The shopping has been done for some nice bacon and fresh cobs for you all.
> Look forward to seeing you. [smiley=gossip.gif]


why do all you people live soooo far away !!!!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> The shopping has been done for some nice bacon and fresh cobs for you all.
> Look forward to seeing you. [smiley=gossip.gif]


mmmm..........The lure of bacon, I'm sure it's wafting up the M5 & M6 already. See you in the morning


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

roddy said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


We don't................. you do !!! ach aye the noooo !!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi Phill/all well it seems i can make it tomorrow if its not to shot notice mate.The lure of bacon has got me :lol:

DAZ


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Daz, that is really nice that you can make it.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Daz, that is really nice that you can make it.


  See you in the morning mate. 8)

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


Remind me about your strap !!! :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > TT4PJ said:
> ...


Hope you've washed it big boy :wink: :lol:

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

bozzy96 said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > TT4PJ said:
> ...


Hope you've washed it big boy :wink: :lol:

DAZ[/quote]

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

:roll: :roll: Dare I ask :lol:

Cya in the morning all 

Paul


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Can't make it now.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks all for coming along to the meet.

Big thanks to Phil and Jackie for the cuppa's and bacon butties [smiley=chef.gif]

Very impressive shed you have there Phil mate, i must say :lol:

Paul


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

audimad said:


> Can't make it now.


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Can't make it now.
> ...


What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Many thanks to all of you that came along to the meet. I will post up some pics later on and if I can work out how to do it I will also sort out the Radio 2 Drive time interview that was on last night following the 6:00pm news.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for this morning Phill very nice morning indeed. 

DAZ


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya, 
Pic's as promised. Thanks again to you all for coming.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like I missed a great meet - I've Just got in from work :?


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks very much Phil and Jackie for the hospitality, butties & beverages. It was an enjoyable way of spending a saturday morning, having a chinwag in a new showroom. Nice set of photos too. I'm in the middle of setting up a new PC, so my pics are still sitting on camera 

Just jumping threads, you know the photos of that new roadster that Bigsyds wife is having, were they taken in your new showroom Phill, tiles look very similar :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Cheers for the morning Phil, nice to catch up.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Thanks to Phill and Jackie, top nosh n' natter. Oh, and thanks to Ellie for keeping the kids entertained 

Good to see you guys again, picked the best day in terms of the weather....

stu, Meg & Greg


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Weather was perfect yesterday. nice picies. 8)


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, cheers Phil for a nice morning. Food and drinks were spot on. Glad we got the best weather of the weekend for meet.

Hope to see everyone at the next get together.


----------

